# I'm Pumpkin and I'm Proud to Be a Goat!



## PumpkinandCookie (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm Pumpkin and I'm Proud to Be a Goat!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Aha! These are the starlets of the u-tube video "Party Girls", aren't they? (Pahty Girls?)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love it


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe Pumpkin is so sweet!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## PumpkinandCookie (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes! That is me and my sista' Cookie! We are THE POTTY GIRLS! I like pahty girls better! Woo hoo!!

In case anyone missed our video, here it is:


----------



## PumpkinandCookie (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you!! It is my goal in life to be mommy's sweetie! 

Pumpkin


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Cutie pie!!


----------

